# Rena 300 Problem



## Intrepid (Oct 11, 2008)

I received my 55 gallon for free from my dad's work, the secretary got tired of cleaning it. It has a rena 300 that she gave me as well. When I bought the 10 gallon quarantine tank, I bought a Aqua Culture air pump that is meant for 10 gallon aquariums. My question is this. The Aqua culture pump puts out more air than the Rena 300. What could be causing this? Is there a part I can replace, or do I have to buy a new air pump?

Right now I have the smaller pump in the 55 gallon and the bigger one in the 10 since it puts out less air.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://rena-aquatics-outlet.planetrena.com/Rena-Air-Pump-Parts.html It prob. need a new diaphragm


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

wouldn't worry bout it too much. i dont use air pumps and o2 levels are fine


----------



## blue_francis14 (Dec 9, 2008)

Unless you are using an air driven filter, then you need an air pump.


----------

